# saludos / recuerdos



## uguban

Hi,

was kann man am besten auf Spanisch für "Grüße an deine Familie" sagen?

Recuerdos / saludos a tu familia? Oder sagt man eher: Da recuerdos de mi parte a tu familia?

gracias


----------



## starrynightrhone

uguban said:


> was kann man am besten auf Spanisch für "Grüße an deine Familie" sagen?
> 
> Recuerdos / saludos a tu familia? Oder sagt man eher: Da recuerdos de mi parte a tu familia?


 
Hallo Uguban,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine ähnliche Frage im Vocabulario General Forum gestellt: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=420834

<kein English bitte>

Hoffe der Link hilft dir weiter.


----------



## uguban

Vielen Dank, nett von dir.  Mich hätte interessiert, ob man auch einfach: "Saludos a ..." sagen kann, aber ich nehme mal an, dass man das so nicht sagt.


----------



## horusankh

uguban said:


> Vielen Dank, nett von dir.  Mich hätte interessiert, ob man auch einfach: "Saludos a ..." sagen kann, aber ich nehme mal an, dass man das so nicht sagt.


Entschuldigt mich, mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut. Wir Mexikaner sagen immer "Saludos a...", ich weiß nicht wie es in Spanien ist, aber ich glaube, daß die Spanier vorziehen "Recuerdos a..."

Saludos.


----------



## elroy

Soweit ich weiß wird "saludos a" auch in Spanien verwendet.  Immerhin ergeben sich bei Google 1.340.000 Treffer für die Wendung auf Seiten aus Spanien.


----------



## Acnalb

Hallo,
Uguban, meiner ansicht sind deine beiden Ausdrücke _saludos _und _recuerdos _durchaus richtig und üblich.Sie drücken beide den Wunsch aus die Familie zu grüssen, obwohl _recuerdos _in einem anderen Kontext "Errinerung" bedeuten kann.
Saludos a tu familia!
Recuerdos a todos de mi parte!
Saludos y recuerdos a todos!


----------



## gandia

Ganz generell würde ich sagen, dass ich Spanien für "persönliche" Nachrichten "recuerdos" genommen wird, während "saludos" eher in der Geschäftssprache genommen wird.

Ich würde z.B. nie einen Geschäftsbrief mit "Recuerdos" unterschreiben (es sei denn, ich kenne die Person ausgesprochen gut und es ist kein hundertsprozentig wichtiges Schreiben).

LG

Gandia


----------

